# Mom Porn ...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't even know where to post this ...

Just to clarify:

a) The "mums" are not actually starring in the porno
b) As a teen, I can't think of a more enjoyable moment then getting a chance to watch porn with my parents and family...
c) Society is F$%&&*



> Five mothers teamed up to create a pornographic film for their children to watch as part of a new show aptly named "Mums Make Porn" on Britain’s Channel 4.
> 
> According to The Sun, the mothers decided to create the mom-approved porn flick after they were "horrified" by hardcore rape-based porn, which is free and available online.
> 
> ...


https://www.dailywire.com/news/4453...eate-porn-film-they-want-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

This type of thinking is why our society is going down the toilet. Like articles on anal sex for 11 year olds.

"We don't want them to be upset later, so let's show kindergartners how to masturbate!"

People, especially mothers, who applaud this stuff make me nauseous.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> This type of thinking is why our society is going down the toilet. Like articles on anal sex for 11 year olds.
> 
> "We don't want them to be upset later, so let's show kindergartners how to masturbate!"
> 
> People, especially mothers, who applaud this stuff make me nauseous.


Well, clearly these mums think they know best... 

First off, do they think that just b/c their son/daughter watches this "mom porn" that they still won't find more hardcore stuff lol. There is plenty of normal porn out there, yet those who want to find the harder stuff will find it

Isn't talking to your kids about sex, being as open as possible, enough? Why do you need to show them porn as well, to drive what point home exactly?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Also, maybe we are looking at this the wrong way. Maybe "Mom Porn" is as simple as "Honey, I have a headache. Good night" ... Roll credits... :grin2:


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I think peopole who think this kind of stuff is good for kids have become so "progressive" that their brains have fallen out. NO kid needs " kid-friendly porn" created for them. No....they don't.

What next, "how to shot up heroin so it doesn't hurt" and "how to murder someone without leaving too much blood"? Yes, I am being facetious.

This whole "you're okay, I'm okay, embrace it all" garbage that people are so proud of waving around has its limits. I would say creating porn for your children crosses that limit line.

Now I'm waiting to be told I'm "uptight" and "sex negative" (eye roll)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a better solution when my kids were teens. I had a keystroke monitor that took screen shots on all the computer in the house. If one of my 3 kids started watching porn, I'd know and they lost their internet for a few weeks.

It worked great.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I had a better solution when my kids were teens. I had a keystroke monitor that took screen shots on all the computer in the house. If one of my 3 kids started watching porn, I'd know and they lost their internet for a few weeks.
> 
> It worked great.


Really just sounds like you were looking for some good videos but wanted your teens to do all the work :wink2:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a really stupid solution to a very real problem. Sex education continues to rely on slightly modified version of just don't do it until you are married or 80 whichever comes first. Or a brief nod to the concept of BC but not too much because that sends "messages".


Pfffft


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> This is a really stupid solution to a very real problem. Sex education continues to rely on slightly modified version of just don't do it until you are married or 80 whichever comes first. Or a brief nod to the concept of BC but not too much because that sends "messages".
> 
> 
> Pfffft


That isn't the sex ed my kids had. They talked about all the forms of BC, diseases, etc.

And yes, normal people DO want to be careful about the "messages" they send to pre-pubescent children because there actually IS such a thing as too much.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> That isn't the sex ed my kids had. They talked about all the forms of BC, diseases, etc.
> 
> And yes, normal people DO want to be careful about the "messages" they send to pre-pubescent children because there actually IS such a thing as too much.


There is So Much more to sex ed that BC and diseases. Not sure what "too much" is. I told my kids about nuclear war, heroin.... all kinds of stuff. It did not make them run out and pursue any of it. Why would sex be any different. In fact, I think loads of parents lose their credibility in this regard by being dishonest. My 2 cents.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I had a better solution when my kids were teens. I had a keystroke monitor that took screen shots on all the computer in the house. If one of my 3 kids started watching porn, I'd know and they lost their internet for a few weeks.
> 
> It worked great.


I bet these folks would say you violated your kids privacy.:frown2:
Ugh. Really sometimes seems our world is going into the crapper on and exponential scale...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I don't even know where to post this ...


It seems a perfect fit for Family and Parenting, no?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't the sex ed my kids had. They talked about all the forms of BC, diseases, etc.
> ...


 That isn't all they were taught, but that seems to be the biggest complaint from a subset of people. The idea that we should be teaching them everything there is to know about birth control without mentioning abstinence as an option. As far as too much, if you can't figure out what might be too much for a 9 or 10 year old to here, I'm not sure how to help. But maybe publishing articles about anal sex in a magazine intended for children as young as 11 is a good place to start.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Really just sounds like you were looking for some good videos but wanted your teens to do all the work :wink2:


Sh... don't tell anyone >


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> I bet these folks would say you violated your kids privacy.:frown2:
> Ugh. Really sometimes seems our world is going into the crapper on and exponential scale...


I agree, our world has gone to the crapper.

That keystroke logger really saved my kids.

I caught my step-daughter doing a few things that could have gotten her hurt, kidnapped or killed...

1) Caught her and a girl friend (when about 15) making dates to meet 35 year old men at the mall for dates. The guys were going to buy them stuff. We turned them into the FBI and gave the FBI all of the text/email/etc.


2) Caught her in chat with a adult male asking her for naked video footage and images... and stupidly she was sending them to him. It was an adult male trolling chat rooms frequented by high school kids. We turned him into the FBI and gave the FBI all of the text/email/etc.

3) Caught her in an on-line relationship with a guy she had met in real life through a friend. He was in the Navy, on a ship. In their emails/chats, he was talking about how when he got back to town they were going to party, get high, etc. He knew that she was 16. Her father got on line and told him to never contact her again. The idiot replied back to her father to go **** himself because if he (the sailor) "wanted that, he was going to get that". So we found the name of the Navy commander on is ship and sent the commander every email/text between the sailor and our daughter and then the one to her father. My step-daughter never heard from the guy again... we heard back from the Commander. The guy was in a lot of trouble for a relationship with a minor.

4) I also caught her little high school friend in an online relationship with some adult creep in England. They were talking about being in love and were going to run away together. He was going to send her airline tickets so she could run away and meet him somewhere. I was able to get months of communication between the two of them. Then I called her father. We called the FBI who picked up her computer and all the emails/texts, etc. 

The boys were not anywhere as bad.. thank Goodness.

Yes, my step-daughter was a mess. She's 30 now and in a much better place.

It turned out that the friend of hers was a very bad influence. The friend's mother was a heroin adduct who used to sell the girl and her brother for sex in exchange for drugs... this when they were 8 years old and younger. The mother had been out of the picture for years, but the girl was a mess. Of course I did not find this out until after my key logger found out all of the above.

I don't care if anyone thinks I invaded her privacy. It saved my daughter and her friend. There would be a lot less child exploitation in this world if parents took the online activity of their children more seriously.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

@EleGirl

Very impressive parenting. Thanks for the pointers.

B/W



EllisRedding said:


> I don't even know where to post this ...
> 
> Just to clarify:
> 
> ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Were the teens above taught basic online safety and did they have an honest relationship with their parents?

I got to meet most of my girls suitors and not many received the seal of approval... But I didn't tell them what to do, merely provided them with the information to decide for themselves.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

By dong this they are just as responsible as those who make normal porn. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> This is a really stupid solution to a very real problem. Sex education continues to rely on slightly modified version of just don't do it until you are married or 80 whichever comes first. Or a brief nod to the concept of BC but not too much because that sends "messages".
> 
> 
> Pfffft



This is actually genius if your goal is to make sure your kids never have sexual desire again. I can't imagine the result of the trauma of watching your mother in a porn. I wonder who the men are in this video if there are any. 

The spouses of the kids who watch this video will be on this board posting about how their spouse won't have sex with them possibly having something to do with this weird video they were forced to watch when they were 14.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I had a better solution when my kids were teens. I had a keystroke monitor that took screen shots on all the computer in the house. If one of my 3 kids started watching porn, I'd know and they lost their internet for a few weeks.
> 
> It worked great.



IAfter reading your follow up to this post, it appears you found the perfect solution to deal with a troubled teen.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Jus260 said:


> This is actually genius if your goal is to make sure your kids never have sexual desire again. I can't imagine the result of the trauma of watching your mother in a porn.
> 
> 
> "Just to clarify:
> ...


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Jus260 said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually genius if your goal is to make sure your kids never have sexual desire again. I can't imagine the result of the trauma of watching your mother in a porn.
> ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Jus260 said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually genius if your goal is to make sure your kids never have sexual desire again. I can't imagine the result of the trauma of watching your mother in a porn.
> ...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder if they will monetize it. Either through direct sales or perhaps licensing their seal of approval.

(I'm not serious.)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> I wonder if they will monetize it. Either through direct sales or perhaps licensing their seal of approval.
> 
> (I'm not serious.)


Actually, you could be on to something. Kind of like getting the Rotten Tomato stamp, this porn has been Momified!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

john117 said:


> Were the teens above taught basic online safety and did they have an honest relationship with their parents?
> 
> I got to meet most of my girls suitors and not many received the seal of approval... But I didn't tell them what to do, merely provided them with the information to decide for themselves.


My kids care about my opinion, though not my seal of approval. @personofinterest brought up an article about anal sex in a magazine for 11 year olds. I certainly missed that one. I suppose one can view that as "society" going to hell in a hand basket. The thing I was thinking about was the notion of withholding info from kids because of "messages". We never withheld accurate information because of hidden "messages". We did not volunteer non-age appropriate information either. 

An example of why I think this is a good approach came up about 2 weeks ago. My high school aged daughter was talking with some kids at school. The school has condoms available. Some of the kids were talking about how awful it is that the school is promoting sex. My daughter's response was that having access to a resource does not mean you have to choose it. You know, you CAN make responsible decisions for yourself.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ooops. Hit save before I was done.

I was/am less interested in restricting access to porn for my teens than making sure *they understand what it is and what it isn't*. I really liked the OWL (Our Whole Lives) sex ed program offered through the UU church. It was very comprehensive. For example, they did not just say, this is a condom. They handled them, played with them, demystified them. And taught how to use them. It is amazing how many kids don't know that if you accidentally put one on backward then flip it you can expose pre-ejaculate for instance. I was glad for it coming from not parent since that takes away some of the EWWWWW. Mom has never had sex! GROSS. 

The emotional risks and benefits of sexuality do not seem to be handled much for many people. Don't rape. Don't get raped. ... Seems to be the entirety of the wisdom imparted from what I can see.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Damaged.....

Pretty low on my list of things to do,.....watch porn with my mommy, especially porn she wrote for, directed and cast.

This society is doomed and the clock is ticking so much closer to the end.

On a lighter note..... "Hey Jeff, want to hang out this weekend?". "Sorry Joe, I'm going to be busy ****ing Susan while Mrs. Longshaft, Mrs. Cummings and Mrs. Tool video us while telling us how to **** each other so they can watch it with their children.".


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> The emotional risks and benefits of sexuality do not seem to be handled much for many people.


Very true. Whether we want to admit it or not, one's first sexual experience IS almost always emotional. Just because a person is old enough to have all the functioning parts does not mean they are emotionally ready for sex.

I remember my oldest coming home talking about putting a condom on a cucumber.

When my grandfather passed away (the only grandparent I had left when the kids were here), I told them both (they were very young) that Pop had died, his body was worn out. We talked about what that means in simple terms and talked about Heaven. I did not tell them about his kidneys failing and his hemorrhaging and the vomit that was on his face when my dad found him in the hospital room right after he died but before the nurses could clean him.

That wasn't because I was withholding "messages." It was because no sane person would think it was appropriate to tell a 6 year old about Pop's out of control bleeding and vomit - duh.

And yes, there is an age-appropriate consideration when discussing sex. And no, I don't think showing my 12 year old porn is the answer.

And I have no problem being seen as uptight just because I didn't sit down with my 14 year old son and analyze the ins and outs of "Naughty MILFS 2013."


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> And I have no problem being seen as uptight just because I didn't sit down with my 14 year old son and analyze the ins and outs of "Naughty MILFS 2013."


I'm not sure he'd be into vintage porn anyway.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm not sure he'd be into vintage porn anyway.


That would have been the current porn when he was 14 lol

I was kind of being a smart ass to make a point. 

This idea that I need to buy my 13 year old a stripper pole to be "woke" just makes me laugh (again, smart ass)


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Very true. Whether we want to admit it or not, one's first sexual experience IS almost always emotional. Just because a person is old enough to have all the functioning parts does not mean they are emotionally ready for sex.


Yes. I think it was helpful for both of my kids to think about this. The flip side of this is... what about if you do make a mistake around sexual readiness or some such? What is the impact of "losing your virginity" in a manner that is less than ideal to your feelings.... 

In addition to the emotional considerations are the social. Like it or not, high school aged people talk. How will you feel if the boy (in both cases as my son is gay, not trying to make some big gender statement) that you thought cared about you turns out to be a douche, uses you and jabbers all over school? ... and etcetera



> I remember my oldest coming home talking about putting a condom on a cucumber.
> 
> When my grandfather passed away (the only grandparent I had left when the kids were here), I told them both (they were very young) that Pop had died, his body was worn out. We talked about what that means in simple terms and talked about Heaven. I did not tell them about his kidneys failing and his hemorrhaging and the vomit that was on his face when my dad found him in the hospital room right after he died but before the nurses could clean him.
> 
> That wasn't because I was withholding "messages." It was because no sane person would think it was appropriate to tell a 6 year old about Pop's out of control bleeding and vomit - duh.


Did the 6 year old ask? It seems unlikely. 



> And yes, there is an age-appropriate consideration when discussing sex.


Yup. As with anything. When they are interested. 



> And no, I don't think showing my 12 year old porn is the answer.


Does any parent OR child want to to view porn with the other? That's a no brainer at any age.



> And I have no problem being seen as uptight just because I didn't sit down with my 14 year old son and analyze the ins and outs of "Naughty MILFS 2013."


I am very glad I don't care how people see me. Very liberating. Who called you uptight? That's a banning offense.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I still fail to see exactly what this mom approved porn accomplishes. Do they think their kids will watch, and then magically will be turned off from any other form of porn? Also, I assume in today's society, they can't just produce straight porn, so they would need to expand to gay, tranny, etc... to make sure they are PC. Are they looking to give their kids tips or different techniques to use? How realistic do they want to make the porn (i.e. have the guy finish in 30 seconds, roll up into a ball of shame?).


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I still fail to see exactly what this mom approved porn accomplishes. Do they think their kids will watch, and then magically will be turned off from any other form of porn?


I did not click on the link. But my guess is that it is a misguided attempt to present REAL sex in porn.



> Also, I assume in today's society, they can't just produce straight porn, so they would need to expand to gay, tranny, etc... to make sure they are PC. Are they looking to give their kids tips or different techniques to use? How realistic do they want to make the porn (i.e. have the guy finish in 30 seconds, roll up into a ball of shame?).


I am guessing preventing the shame is part of the point.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> I did not click on the link. But my guess is that it is a misguided attempt to present REAL sex in porn.
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing preventing the shame is part of the point.


You don't need to click on link as I pasted the entire story in the OP. The point, according to the women, was to combat hardcore/rape porn. I don't think it had much if anything to with shame as it does (from these Mums POV) showing that hardcore/rape porn is wrong and entirely inaccurate (so their porn would show these kids what a sexual encounter should look like, I guess including normal sized body parts lol).


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> You don't need to click on link as I pasted the entire story in the OP. The point, according to the women, was to combat hardcore/rape porn. I don't think it had much if anything to with shame as it does (from these Mums POV) showing that hardcore/rape porn is wrong and entirely inaccurate (so their porn would show these kids what a sexual encounter should look like, I guess including normal sized body parts lol).


I certainly would not choose to make said porn in order to demonstrate that!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> I certainly would not choose to make said porn in order to demonstrate that!


Exactly. I am just going off of the reasoning presented by the Mums on why they did this. If you need to show your son porn to teach him that rape is bad, there is something very wrong there. So much can be accomplished by having an open/honest conversation with kids that in no way requires them watching strangers have sex.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Exactly. I am just going off of the reasoning presented by the Mums on why they did this. If you need to show your son porn to teach him that rape is bad, there is something very wrong there. So much can be accomplished by having an open/honest conversation with kids that in no way requires them watching strangers have sex.


I guess I think there is a whole lot more to education on this topic than "rape is bad". I don't think "an" open and honest convo does the trick. I mean. I am right their with you that the response to the perception that sex ed is generally lacking is not porn production.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> I guess I think there is a whole lot more to education on this topic than "rape is bad". I don't think "an" open and honest convo does the trick. I mean. I am right their with you that the response to the perception that sex ed is generally lacking is not porn production.


See, I think in terms of rape itself, an open/honest convo should do the trick. I don't think you need to delve into sex ed to teach someone that it is not ok to force yourself on someone else, how no means no, etc... this carries well beyond sex.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> See, I think in terms of rape itself, an open/honest convo should do the trick. I don't think you need to delve into sex ed to teach someone that it is not ok to force yourself on someone else, how no means no, etc... this carries well beyond sex.


Different strokes. I am definitely in the camp that their is a LOT of education wrt to sexuality and emotions that is severely lacking in our society. Rape is bad is NOT enough, IMO. You would think this would be pretty obvious when there is no one that fails to say this at least once. Yet rape is still pretty prevalent. Don't force yourself is not enough. I mean you tell that to any kid and they will say DUH. Their brain cells "get" that concept. But when that concept abuts their strong desire to get what they want, or they fail to understand what fantasizing about violence does to your brain and chemistry...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Different strokes. I am definitely in the camp that their is a LOT of education wrt to sexuality and emotions that is severely lacking in our society. Rape is bad is NOT enough, IMO. You would think this would be pretty obvious when there is no one that fails to say this at least once. Yet rape is still pretty prevalent. Don't force yourself is not enough. I mean you tell that to any kid and they will say DUH. Their brain cells "get" that concept. *But when that concept abuts their strong desire to get what they want, or they fail to understand what fantasizing about violence does to your brain and chemistry*...


I agree with what you are saying but this goes beyond just sex, which is why I don't believe some sort of comprehensive sex education is needed to teach this. Not downplaying sex ed as there is undoubtedly a place and importance for it


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

@ NobodySpecial - FYI, I believe in many respects we are saying the same thing, just each have a different approach on how to get there


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I agree with what you are saying but this goes beyond just sex, which is why I don't believe some sort of comprehensive sex education is needed to teach this. Not downplaying sex ed as there is undoubtedly a place and importance for it


I guess I don't understand what you are saying. Comprehensive sex ed is not needed to teach what?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> I guess I don't understand what you are saying. Comprehensive sex ed is not needed to teach what?


I am talking specifically about rape (only b/c that is what the Mums specifically brought up as their rationale for making mom approved porn). I don't believe comp sex ed is needed to address rape.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I am talking specifically about rape (only b/c that is what the Mums specifically brought up as their rationale for making mom approved porn). I don't believe comp sex ed is needed to address rape.


Oh. Well there I differ in opinion from you. Cheers.

ETA: Curious - is there any downside to comprehensive sex ed in your view?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Oh. Well there I differ in opinion from you. Cheers.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> I guess I don't understand what you are saying. Comprehensive sex ed is not needed to teach what?


I take this to mean that one does not need a comprehensive education on the ins and outs of sex, birth control, disease, pregnancy, etc. In order to be educated that rape is inexcusable, what constitutes rape, and the importance of consent. I think discussion of rape can go hand in hand with sex education, but I do think rape can be discussed without detailing everything else every time.

In other words, I do not have to discuss condom brands and emotional readiness for sex in order to impress upon my son that he should never force or coerce. Yes, all of it should be discussed, but it doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I take this to mean that one does not need a comprehensive education on the ins and outs of sex, birth control, disease, pregnancy, etc. In order to be educated that rape is inexcusable, what constitutes rape, and the importance of consent. I think discussion of rape can go hand in hand with sex education, but I do think rape can be discussed without detailing everything else *every time*.
> 
> In other words, I do not have to discuss condom brands and emotional readiness for sex in order to impress upon my son that he should never force or coerce. Yes, all of it should be discussed, but it doesn't have to be all or nothing.


Oh. I don't think of sex ed as a conversation or a set of conversations in this way. But otherwise, yah I think I disagree with you. In any event, thanks for clarifying your view.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> NobodySpecial said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I don't understand what you are saying. Comprehensive sex ed is not needed to teach what?
> ...


Thanks POI, that was what I was trying to get at.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> Thanks POI, that was what I was trying to get at.


Yeah, the idea that I cannot discuss rape without comprehensively explaining sex doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Yeah, the idea that I cannot discuss rape without comprehensively explaining sex doesn't make sense to me.


Huh. I am not sure who said that.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think children should be taught about sex - not just the risks, but a very wide variety of information. 

Children ARE HAVING SEX. Its no good to pretend it isn't happening. I want them to know enough to reduce the risks - which are emotional as well as physical. 

A bit later in life, sex is very important to many people's happiness. Children need to know that before they get into broken long term relationships.

What is the downside that people are worried about. Its not a question of children not being exposed to sex - its one of whether you want online porn to be their main source of information.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Safe for Work

https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/b/gir...-to-prevents-sugar-spoon-dressed-35299056.jpg


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I am still wondering in what sense this film is "porn". It sounds more like a "sex education video", of which there are already plenty available. It wasn't clear in what way it is "porn". Typically porn is a highly unrealistic portrayal.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

EllisRedding said:


> Isn't talking to your kids about sex, being as open as possible, enough? Why do you need to show them porn as well, to drive what point home exactly?


God I hope so because that's been my approach with my three teenage daughters. Knowing that nothing I said would make them not have sex, I decided to teach them what they needed to know in order to have sex safely, not just physically, ie, condoms, etc but also emotionally. I talked about how to know when you're ready and how to know when you can trust someone. I did this over time, in small conversations so as not to overwhelm them. 

I know my 19yo has sex with her boyfriend of 2 years. She seems very happy with him. I've overheard her say enough stuff that I know she is satisfied with that aspect of her relationship, ie. doesn't feel coerced, not uncomfortable with the type of sex, etc. I also know she has used condoms and birth control pills since the beginning of their time together. I feel like I did a good job if I may be so bold. 

And I was able to do all this without making or showing my kid porn. Just sayin.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the idea that I cannot discuss rape without comprehensively explaining sex doesn't make sense to me.
> ...


 I think it came from all the vehement disagreement that you cannot discuss rape and less you also comprehensively discuss sex in general.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> I think children should be taught about sex - not just the risks, but a very wide variety of information.
> 
> Children ARE HAVING SEX. Its no good to pretend it isn't happening. I want them to know enough to reduce the risks - which are emotional as well as physical.
> 
> ...


 See, I don't even know why this post exists. Not one single person on this thread has said or implied that we should not talk to our children about 6. Some of us just think mom's making pornographia for their children is a bridge too far. Are we so politically correct and stupid these days that we can't be against anything???


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I think it came from all the vehement disagreement that you cannot discuss rape and less you also comprehensively discuss sex in general.


I did not read any posters saying that. Do you generally feel attacked when someone does not share your view?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think a lot of parents are failing to talk to their children about sex.

I do agree that mothers acting in pornography is unreasonable, but the idea that pornography could be made that actually teaches things doesn't seem crazy.



personofinterest said:


> See, I don't even know why this post exists. Not one single person on this thread has said or implied that we should not talk to our children about 6. Some of us just think mom's making pornographia for their children is a bridge too far. Are we so politically correct and stupid these days that we can't be against anything???


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > I think it came from all the vehement disagreement that you cannot discuss rape and less you also comprehensively discuss sex in general.
> ...


 Only when someone is condescending, passive aggressive, and ****at about it


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> I think a lot of parents are failing to talk to their children about sex.
> 
> I do agree that mothers acting in pornography is unreasonable, but the idea that pornography could be made that actually teaches things doesn't seem crazy.
> 
> ...


 Teaching things to children?? Because that is what this thread is about


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Only when someone is condescending, passive aggressive, and ****at about it


Are you able to refer to a post that you felt was like that? Thanks.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

uhtred said:


> I think children should be taught about sex - not just the risks, but a very wide variety of information.
> 
> Children ARE HAVING SEX. Its no good to pretend it isn't happening. I want them to know enough to reduce the risks - which are emotional as well as physical.
> 
> ...



For me, the concept of sex ed in our society is a little weird. Like education being solely topical makes sense. It has to be topical (as with say Algebra 1) in school. But in life, which starts at home, it does not have to be. And it shouldn't be. Sex ed has a strong mental and emotional health component that I feel is largely ignored -- something like don't do it is enough. Like getting older and time passing will somehow make it more obvious. If just saying rape is bad was an effective sum of what was necessary, there would not be rape.

I responded on this thread with an understanding, or at least an imagined one, of why they did what they did, though I did say I think it is a stupid solution, I agree with the problem. For me, the problem is larger than just don't rape. Or even the context of rape at all. But if rape is what we are discussing, then I think rape culture is something to consider. Or at least I have and do consider it. I have heard people say rape culture is not real (with a you f'ing libtard thrown in for fun). I imagine if that is their view, then they would not see a need to address the matter further. I don't share that view.

Why NOT give consideration to sex ed? IS just be open enough? I say both no and why would it be interesting to seek only that which is "enough"? But that's me. My kids have expressed gratitude for this attitude. So apparently it works for them.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> See, I don't even know why this post exists. Not one single person on this thread has said or implied that we should not talk to our children about 6. Some of us just think mom's making pornographia for their children is a bridge too far. Are we so politically correct and stupid these days that we can't be against anything???


I don't think anyone disagreed with the notion that this was a bad thing. Just that we can understand whence it comes. It has nothing to do with being politically correct. It has to do with discussing a topic which was presented in a thread. 

I swear some people leave their head at the door out of fear of being politically correct at least as much as the politically correct freaks do.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

uhtred said:


> I think a lot of parents are failing to talk to their children about sex.


And *Listen*. It is uncomfortable for many parents to hear that their teen is a sexual being (often despite being one themselves at that time). Kids can tell when their feelings and thoughts are going to be rejected by their parents.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> God I hope so because that's been my approach with my three teenage daughters. Knowing that nothing I said would make them not have sex,


I totally agree with you in this post. The thing that I struggle with is.... why do we not want them to? I was talking to my too young (in my view) about this somewhat recently. She asked that exact question. I had to answer I don't know.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Huh. I am not sure who said that.


Lol, I am not sure if you are being deliberate with your posts ... It was probably the constant responses of your disagreement any time I mentioned comp sex ed was not needed purely to discuss rape. Clearly @personofinterest noticed it as well. Anyways, I see no need to discuss further as I think the point has been made.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, I am not sure if you are being deliberate with your posts ... It was probably the constant responses of your disagreement any time I mentioned comp sex ed was not needed purely to discuss rape. Clearly @personofinterest noticed it as well. Anyways, I see no need to discuss further as I think the point has been made.


What does that mean? Sharing ones opinion is bad? Why post on a forum?

I know you don't like me Ellis. Don't know why. Don't care. But you make interesting posts. If POI has a problem with my posts, there is an ignore feature. I don't run around telling her she has said things she has never said. Her version of inference is making **** up out of whole cloth. Or she has massive reading comprehension issues. And calling names. Avoid to TOS by simply not saying who it is they are name calling. Someone has to be stupid not to see it. And I am not stupid.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> I am still wondering in what sense this film is "porn". It sounds more like a "sex education video", of which there are already plenty available. It wasn't clear in what way it is "porn". Typically porn is a highly unrealistic portrayal.


Well, I am sure some would consider filming and making public videos of people having sex as porn regardless.

Still begs the question if it falls into the "sex education video" category, what exactly are they trying to educate their children on, the best technique. Will there be an advanced series lol?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> What does that mean? Sharing ones opinion is bad? Why post on a forum?
> 
> I know you don't like me Ellis. Don't know why. Don't care. But you make interesting posts. If POI has a problem with my posts, there is an ignore feature. I don't run around telling her she has said things she has never said. Her version of inference is making **** up out of whole cloth. Or she has massive reading comprehension issues.


Well, I do have an opinion on you (maybe to be more accurate, on your posts and how you respond to posts), just as I am sure you do on me. Hey, we all have opinions on each here on this forum, no harm no foul. However, and at least to me this is important, we are just internet folks, I don't take it personally. So to clarify, no, I am not sitting here thinking I don't like you... 

See, I thought we were having a good back and forth conversation. However, I think you made it clear you felt that discussing rape involved more comprehensive sex ed which I did not feel the same way. Your responses to me made that clear, and I am perfectly fine that we have differing opinions (and I even posted such). However, to then state about "who said that", honestly just comes across as not genuine. As I stated, I think we both made our point on this so I don't understand how you somehow interpret that as me saying sharing ones opinions is bad (and really just comes across as you are looking to do nothing more than be argumentative).

In terms of POI, I don't feel it appropriate to bash her in your response to me. I simply mentioned her b/c she did understand what I was saying in regards to discussion of rape and comp sex ed. Any issues with her, please post directly to her.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, I do have an opinion on you (maybe to be more accurate, on your posts and how you respond to posts), just as I am sure you do on me.


Ellis, I really don't. Aside from preferring your first avatar.



> Hey, we all have opinions on each here on this forum, no harm no foul. However, and at least to me this is important, we are just internet folks, I don't take it personally. So to clarify, no, I am not sitting here thinking I don't like you...
> 
> See, I thought we were having a good back and forth conversation. However, I think you made it clear you felt that discussing rape involved more comprehensive sex ed which I did not feel the same way. Your responses to me made that clear, and I am perfectly fine that we have differing opinions (and I even posted such). However, to then state about "who said that", honestly just comes across as not genuine. As I stated, I think we both made our point on this so I don't understand how you somehow interpret that as me saying sharing ones opinions is bad (and really just comes across as you are looking to do nothing more than be argumentative).


If I said who said that, then I wanted to know as I felt I did NOT say that nor had I seen anyone who had. Whatever THAT is.




> In terms of POI, I don't feel it appropriate to bash her in your response to me. I simply mentioned her b/c she did understand what I was saying in regards to discussion of rape and comp sex ed. Any issues with her, please post directly to her.


But it is ok to tag some bashing on to me based on hers. Shrug. Whatever. It is a boring day at work. Cheers.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> why do we not want them to?


I confess with zero shame that when my kids were 14 and 15 i did not want them to have sex. They weren't ready. There are lots of parents out there who - to be extremely blunt - do not think the idea of their junior high children doing the nasty is cool and "woke." In fact, I honestly wonder about the compass of a parent who says to her 8th or 9th grader, "Heck yeah! Experiment away! I'll buy the lube!"

I am being a little tongue in cheek, but not really.

I get the idea from some posts here from time to time that there is a faction of the population that thinks it is oppressive and Victorian to not celebrate orgasms with their middle school child or something. Being fine with my 13 year old having sex doesn't make me cool. It makes me almost negligent. Obviously I can't stop them, but yeah, not being concerned is a sign that something is amiss IMO.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> I confess with zero shame that when my kids were 14 and 15 i did not want them to have sex. They weren't ready. There are lots of parents out there who - to be extremely blunt - do not think the idea of their junior high children doing the nasty is cool and "woke." In fact, I honestly wonder about the compass of a parent who says to her 8th or 9th grader, "Heck yeah! Experiment away! I'll buy the lube!"
> 
> I am being a little tongue in cheek, but not really.
> 
> I get the idea from some posts here from time to time that there is a faction of the population that thinks it is oppressive and Victorian to not celebrate orgasms with their middle school child or something. Being fine with my 13 year old having sex doesn't make me cool. It makes me almost negligent. Obviously I can't stop them, but yeah, not being concerned is a sign that something is amiss IMO.


It is all done in the name of being Progressive, right? Either get with the times or get off the tracks and let others pass you by... I honestly have to believe (or at a minimum hope) that an overwhelming percentage of parents don't find showing porn to their kids as acceptable, nor this idea that "Hey, if they are going to have sex at 13 might as well embrace it". 

Stay woke, POI, stay woke...


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> It is all done in the name of being Progressive, right? Either get with the times or get off the tracks and let others pass you by... I honestly have to believe (or at a minimum hope) that an overwhelming percentage of parents don't find showing porn to their kids as acceptable, nor this idea that "Hey, if they are going to have sex at 13 might as well embrace it".
> 
> Stay woke, POI, stay woke...


Me and my magic sky fairy will just sit over here and count my remaining brain cells lol


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> I honestly have to believe (or at a minimum hope) that an overwhelming percentage of parents don't find showing porn to their kids as acceptable, nor this idea that "Hey, if they are going to have sex at 13 might as well embrace it".


At the same time, it's also the case that an overwhelming percentage of teenagers find "gross" the thought that their parents are having, or have ever had, sex, and are in denial about it.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I confess with zero shame that when my kids were 14 and 15 i did not want them to have sex. They weren't ready.


I GET that. I really get that. But... how did you know? Because they were age x? In my mind, I can't figure out WHY. 



> There are lots of parents out there who - to be extremely blunt - do not think the idea of their junior high children doing the nasty is cool and "woke." In fact, I honestly wonder about the compass of a parent who says to her 8th or 9th grader, "Heck yeah! Experiment away! I'll buy the lube!"


Why do you call it doing the nasty? I could not care less about being woke. Remaining awake is good enough for me. 




> I am being a little tongue in cheek, but not really.
> 
> I get the idea from some posts here from time to time that there is a faction of the population that thinks it is oppressive and Victorian to not celebrate orgasms with their middle school child or something.


Wow. Where did you come across this? I have not.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> At the same time, it's also the case that an overwhelming percentage of teenagers find "gross" the thought that their parents are having, or have ever had, sex, and are in denial about it.


So imagine these teens actually sitting down with their parents and family to watch porn together lol...


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

NobodySpecial said:


> I totally agree with you in this post. The thing that I struggle with is.... why do we not want them to? I was talking to my too young (in my view) about this somewhat recently. She asked that exact question. I had to answer I don't know.


Speaking only for myself, it's not that I don't want my girls to have sex, I want them to feel good about their choice and I don't want their choice to have sex have a negative effect on their future, ie. pregnancy, STD's, etc. I was 20 when I started having sex and when I look back on my first, I really wish I had chosen someone else. He was 26, a selfish lover, and didn't care about me at all which I figured out later. I've survived it obviously, but I'd rather my girls never have to look back with regrets. I wish I had taken the plunge with my high school boyfriend who did love me and still loves me to this day even though we aren't together. We are good friends now and I wouldn't ever look back with regret if I had started off with him.

My 19yo may not stay with her boyfriend forever, but I know she'll never look back and feel used, ever. There is great love between them right now and she can feel good about that forever.

ETA: I do not want them to start too young as I feel they aren't mature enough yet at 14, 15, 16 to make the right decisions. Granted, I made a foolish choice at 20 so it can still happen. But nobody ever talked to me about how to make the right choices, they just said "don't ever do it."


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

"
ETA: I do not want them to start too young as I feel they aren't mature enough yet at 14, 15, 16 to make the right decisions. "

Exactly, and most rational people would understand this.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> Speaking only for myself, it's not that I don't want my girls to have sex, I want them to feel good about their choice and I don't want their choice to have sex have a negative effect on their future, ie. pregnancy, STD's, etc. I was 20 when I started having sex and when I look back on my first, I really wish I had chosen someone else. He was 26, a selfish lover, and didn't care about me at all which I figured out later. I've survived it obviously, but I'd rather my girls never have to look back with regrets. I wish I had taken the plunge with my high school boyfriend who did love me and still loves me to this day even though we aren't together. We are good friends now and I wouldn't ever look back with regret if I had started off with him.


Yes. You express some of what I am thinking too.



> My 19yo may not stay with her boyfriend forever, but I know she'll never look back and feel used, ever. There is great love between them right now and she can feel good about that forever.
> 
> ETA: I do not want them to start too young as I feel they aren't mature enough yet at 14, 15, 16 to make the right decisions. Granted, I made a foolish choice at 20 so it can still happen. But nobody ever talked to me about how to make the right choices, they just said "don't ever do it."


Yah. I hear that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Good Porn" vs. "Bad Porn?"

Please contrast and differentiate!*


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> "
> ETA: I do not want them to start too young as I feel they aren't mature enough yet at 14, 15, 16 to make the right decisions. "
> 
> Exactly, and most rational people would understand this.


Well I don't. What happens between 15 and 20 that can mature them in this regard? I would like to have confidence in the assertion that 16 is too young to make the right decisions. I can trust them to decide not to do drugs. Check. I can trust them to take responsibility for a great many things as they do their adult-in-training work. I can't get there. I want to!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Well I don't. What happens between 15 and 20 that can mature them in this regard? I would like to have confidence in the assertion that 16 is too young to make the right decisions. I can trust them to decide not to do drugs. Check. I can trust them to take responsibility for a great many things as they do their adult-in-training work. I can't get there. I want to!


I birthed and raised both *my kids*, and I watched them every day. Yes, I trusted them with many things as teens. But I knew them. They *(MY kids)* weren't ready to have sex IMO because I saw their maturity level and because I purposely didn't raise them to put sex on the same level of casualness as a handshake or ordering a pizza. Now, it is highly possible that they would have had sex anyway, and that would have been that. But my PREFERENCE was that they not do it.

Not everyone feels like me. I suppose there are some parents who would be happy to find out their 9th grader is having sex. I can't speak to that because I can't relate to it. Nor do I want to.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I birthed and raised both *my kids*, and I watched them every day. Yes, I trusted them with many things as teens. But I knew them. They *(MY kids)* weren't ready to have sex IMO because I saw their maturity level and because I purposely didn't raise them to put sex on the same level of casualness as a handshake or ordering a pizza.


Yah. I was wondering if people thought there was something about the age itself.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, looks like some behind the scenes footage of Mum porn has surfaced lol

Clearly normal sex occurs for most of us at a bakery ...










Of course as well, what else would normal sex be without a 6 woman orgy...



















Wait, what are they trying to teach kids again???

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6825119/Behind-scenes-ethical-porno-mothers.html


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, looks like some behind the scenes footage of Mum porn has surfaced lol
> 
> Clearly normal sex occurs for most of us at a bakery ...


Does flour grit like sand if you get it up in there?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure how producing this porn is going to keep kids away from all the other porn. They do realize that the other porn is still going to be around, right? And maybe they should have used age-appropriate actors. When kids see adults having sex, do they relate to it as the way they should be having sex? Maybe they should have had normal 19-year-olds in a loving relationship as a better example for kids than adults that are the age of their parents.

From looking at the pictures, it actually looks like porn *for* women. I could see many women wanting to watch porn where normal women have sex with hunky guys in places like a bakery. I'm guessing its easier for them to imagine themselves in the scene when the actress looks like a regular woman instead of a 19-year-old with enhanced features. Wouldn't it be funny if they ended up creating a successful porn studio for moms who want to watch porn?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

NobodySpecial said:


> Well I don't. What happens between 15 and 20 that can mature them in this regard? I would like to have confidence in the assertion that 16 is too young to make the right decisions. I can trust them to decide not to do drugs. Check. I can trust them to take responsibility for a great many things as they do their adult-in-training work. I can't get there. I want to!


Life happens, kids learn a LOT and mature a lot from age 15 to age 20. I have a 19yo and a 15yo and I see a huge difference in their maturity and how they deal with the world. Having said that, sometimes it's all about the person as well. I've known 15yo's who are much more mature than my 15yo daughter and some who are a lot less mature. So, I start with a blanket age, say 17/18 is a good age to be ready for sex, but then I take into account the person's level of maturity and ability to handle the responsibility that comes along with having sex. I always tell my girls "if you can't talk to the boy about what form of birth control to use because you're too embarrassed, than you aren't ready for sex with him" I knew my 17yo was ready because they discussed birth control and they BOTH took responsibility for it. At 9pm my daughter's boyfriend's phone alarms to remind him to remind her to take her pill. I asked him once what happens if they aren't together when the alarm goes off and his answer was "then I text her to remind her" For the record, her phone alarms at 9pm also...his phone is just a backup system for them. It's not that he didn't trust her. This was how they handled it in the first year so that no mistakes would happen. That told me they were ready. 

As for the behind the scenes photos...I could have done my whole life without seeing that. OMG.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> Life happens, kids learn a LOT and mature a lot from age 15 to age 20. I have a 19yo and a 15yo and I see a huge difference in their maturity and how they deal with the world. Having said that, sometimes it's all about the person as well. I've known 15yo's who are much more mature than my 15yo daughter and some who are a lot less mature.


Yup. That's what I mean. 



> So, I start with a blanket age, say 17/18 is a good age to be ready for sex, but then I take into account the person's level of maturity and ability to handle the responsibility that comes along with having sex. I always tell my girls "if you can't talk to the boy about what form of birth control to use because you're too embarrassed, than you aren't ready for sex with him" I knew my 17yo was ready because they discussed birth control and they BOTH took responsibility for it. At 9pm my daughter's boyfriend's phone alarms to remind him to remind her to take her pill. I asked him once what happens if they aren't together when the alarm goes off and his answer was "then I text her to remind her" For the record, her phone alarms at 9pm also...his phone is just a backup system for them. It's not that he didn't trust her. This was how they handled it in the first year so that no mistakes would happen. That told me they were ready.
> 
> As for the behind the scenes photos...I could have done my whole life without seeing that. OMG.


Yay!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

AandM said:


> Does flour grit like sand if you get it up in there?


No idea but flour mom there looks great


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I did watch the first episode on Channel 4 last night... the idea is obviously rather silly, but what struck me the most was the reaction of the mums to observing actual real porn scenes, with real actors... one was fine, one was a bit taken aback but found it interesting, another started crying and another one was sick several times... can't remember what the 5th did, but she was appalled at the beginning of the episode... all in all, only one lady was quite open to it, the others seemed rather prudish and conventional... feel a bit sorry about their husbands... :laugh:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I did watch the first episode on Channel 4 last night... the idea is obviously rather silly, but what struck me the most was the reaction of the mums to observing actual real porn scenes, with real actors... one was fine, one was a bit taken aback but found it interesting, another started crying and another one was sick several times... can't remember what the 5th did, but she was appalled at the beginning of the episode... all in all, only one lady was quite open to it, the others seemed rather prudish and conventional... *feel a bit sorry about their husbands*... :laugh:


...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

wilson said:


> I'm not sure how producing this porn is going to keep kids away from all the other porn. They do realize that the other porn is still going to be around, right? And maybe they should have used age-appropriate actors. When kids see adults having sex, do they relate to it as the way they should be having sex? Maybe they should have had normal 19-year-olds in a loving relationship as a better example for kids than adults that are the age of their parents.
> 
> From looking at the pictures, it actually looks like porn *for* women. I could see many women wanting to watch porn where normal women have sex with hunky guys in places like a bakery. I'm guessing its easier for them to imagine themselves in the scene when the actress looks like a regular woman instead of a 19-year-old with enhanced features. Wouldn't it be funny if they ended up creating a successful porn studio for moms who want to watch porn?


Yup. I can say I have watched porn and not once have I watched rape porn. I am sure it wouldn't be difficult to find, but apparently these women seem to think that is the only porn out there. Honestly, if someone is seeking out rape porn, there are bigger issues here.

Agreed as well, it is an interesting choice of actors. The one bakery scene, you have an overweight woman with a nice fit dude. In one of the other pictures, I am not sure if it is the same dude (shirtless, fit, abs showing, etc...) with a more normal looking female. I thought this was supposed to show "normal" sex with "normal" people, but as you mentioned it looks like they specifically chose the women to feel better about themselves, and went with more studlike figures for the guys. Also, I assume that for any guy used, they measured his penis to make sure it was "normal" so you aren't painting an unrealistic picture. Since the scenes are clearly choreographed, exactly how is this normal? These are "actors", can we not assume they will be "acting" to give the best performance for the cameras? Also, would be interesting to know, are these "actors" actually couples or just random people there for sex (once again, aren't we trying to paint a realistic picture).

Not that these ladies had any sort of credibility, but adding a 6 woman orgy into it, it is pretty clear at this point they are just in it for the money and the reasons they claim to be doing this is nothing more than BS.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

In Absentia said:


> I did watch the first episode on Channel 4 last night... the idea is obviously rather silly, but what struck me the most was the reaction of the mums to observing actual real porn scenes, with real actors... one was fine, one was a bit taken aback but found it interesting, *another started crying and another one was sick several times..*. can't remember what the 5th did, but she was appalled at the beginning of the episode... all in all, only one lady was quite open to it, the others seemed rather prudish and conventional... feel a bit sorry about their husbands... :laugh:


Lol. I don't get it with the bolded, I thought the whole point was these women were an absolute shock over all this rape porn they have watched, stuff like this should have been like watching Disney Jr to them... Sounds like one lady convinced the other ladies this was a good idea, haha.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol. I don't get it with the bolded, I thought the whole point was these women were an absolute shock over all this rape porn they have watched, stuff like this should have been like watching Disney Jr to them... Sounds like one lady convinced the other ladies this was a good idea, haha.


This was the first episode when they get to watch all sorts of different types of porn online and then at the end they watch real porn scenes with real actors... when they were watching the real scenes, one woman was physically sick and another started sobbing... actually she was sobbing when she was watching the online stuff... my bad! I had to re-watch it on demand... 

I agree with one thing... that young boys can get the wrong idea of what sex is all about... asking their girlfriend to do all sorts of porn star things, forgetting that they've just watched actors...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I did watch the first episode on Channel 4 last night... the idea is obviously rather silly, but what struck me the most was the reaction of the mums to observing actual real porn scenes, with real actors... one was fine, one was a bit taken aback but found it interesting, another started crying and another one was sick several times... can't remember what the 5th did, but she was appalled at the beginning of the episode... all in all, only one lady was quite open to it, the others seemed rather prudish and conventional... feel a bit sorry about their husbands... :laugh:


I think its encouraging that some people have still managed to avoid being desensitized by frequent porn use. Also why are you sorry about their husbands? 
Its not prudish to not like porn. its healthy.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> I think its encouraging that some people have still managed to avoid being desensitized by frequent porn use. Also why are you sorry about their husbands?
> Its not prudish to not like porn. its healthy.


Maybe sorry that these husbands have to endure their Wives running around promoting this nonsense? Would be interesting as well to know how their actual sex lives are (would seem odd if these ladies are producing porn yet their own bedroom is dead lol)


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Also why are you sorry about their husbands?
> Its not prudish to not like porn. its healthy.


No it's not... I agree with that... but being sick watching a normal couple having normal sex? I wonder how she managed to have six children... :laugh:


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Would be interesting as well to know how their actual sex lives are (would seem odd if these ladies are producing porn yet their own bedroom is dead lol)



Hopefully, the producer will ask them... :smile2:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Maybe sorry that these husbands have to endure their Wives running around promoting this nonsense? Would be interesting as well to know how their actual sex lives are (would seem odd if these ladies are producing porn yet their own bedroom is dead lol)


I suspect it is.


----------

